# Interesting find on Craigslist.  Who can say no to free?



## Bobrowe (Dec 12, 2021)

Picked this up for free on Craigslist.  Murray Skymaster.  No handlebars or pedals.  I happened to have those from a girls bike I stripped down not long ago.  Plan on rebuilding hubs, bottom bracket and headset but leaving most of the rust on the bike.  I liked the seat I got off the girls bike better than the one it came with.  The tires are in excellent shape.  I’m also going to put the girls chain guard on it as well.  I am planning on fabricating some kind of headlight and incorporating it with the tank and switch.  By the way, the guy also gave me a Raleigh sports frame and rear wheel.


----------



## all riders (Dec 13, 2021)

can't beat the price!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 13, 2021)

Bobrowe said:


> Picked this up for free on Craigslist.  Murray Skymaster.  No handlebars or pedals.  I happened to have those from a girls bike I stripped down not long ago.  Plan on rebuilding hubs, bottom bracket and headset but leaving most of the rust on the bike.  I liked the seat I got off the girls bike better than the one it came with.  The tires are in excellent shape.  I’m also going to put the girls chain guard on it as well.  I am planning on fabricating some kind of headlight and incorporating it with the tank and switch.  By the way, the guy also gave me a Raleigh sports frame and rear wheel.
> 
> View attachment 1526432
> 
> ...



Save those old whitewalls those things look killer!


----------



## Bobrowe (Dec 13, 2021)

The tires are in great shape.  No cracks or dry rot And pretty good tread.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 13, 2021)

Bobrowe said:


> The tires are in great shape.  No cracks or dry rot And pretty good tread.
> 
> View attachment 1526848
> 
> ...



Yessir!  Friggin Indian heads are the bee's knees man.


----------



## Bobrowe (Dec 15, 2021)

Here is the almost finished product.  Repacked hubs, bottom bracket and headset.  Put a different chain guard on.  I have a rack that has been hanging around for forever.  I know its a mess, but I like it.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice bike! And a nice little tugboat in the background. I found some interesting info about the Tycho Brahe online.


----------



## Bobrowe (Dec 17, 2021)

The Tugboat is my neighbor.  I live on a 50 foot Chris Craft in the adjacent slip in Washington DC.  The original engines were removed and it is now a liveaboard.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 17, 2021)

Bobrowe said:


> The Tugboat is my neighbor.  I live on a 50 foot Chris Craft in the adjacent slip in Washington DC.  The original engines were removed and it is now a liveaboard.



That Chris Craft is pretty sweet! Now that's waterfront living! I found a posting by your neighbor that shows their sofa where the diesel used to be. I'm sure that the sofa is quieter and smells better. Fair winds!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2021)

Some whitewalls would really dress up that tug boat. lol


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 18, 2021)

Those lightning darts are a major score! They actually continued making them into the early 1980s, used on Murray's retro Monterey cruisers!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 27, 2021)

your bike needs some barnacles.


----------

